# Duke the American Bulldog... R.I.P. my friend



## TripDog (May 1, 2012)

Heres my old buddy Duke the American Bulldog. we just lost him last week and we love and miss him dearly. He was the best boy ever and we will never forget him or all our special memories.


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tripdog. What nice pics of Duke. Hugs to you both...such a hard thing to go through. Treasure your wonderful memories..and remember, you will always have them!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to lose a beloved buddy ... for sure.

Run free Duke! ... Say hello to Leeo for me please!

Duke is adorable.


----------



## TripDog (May 1, 2012)

thank u. yes we will always cherish our memories of him. and we still have our precious st bernard lucy and a new english mastiff puppy named bella. lots of pix of them coming soon


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Welcome to the forums. This is a great place to post your great memories of him.


----------



## TripDog (May 1, 2012)

lots more pix of my old bullie to post. couple w his first gf xena the rottweiler couple w his second gf lucy the st bernard n one w mom n one w dad


----------



## TripDog (May 1, 2012)

we have so many great memories of our big bullie Duke. lots of pix of him from all the way back to being a puppy to being w his gfs to doing sum of his fav things n even dad n lucy at his final resting place. we love u so much and we will miss u my friend. R.I.P.


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Awww..they are all so sweet. I especially love the one with Lucy and the yawn..lol. Her resting place looks like such a lovely spot!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, run free Duke, he looks like a lovely dog.


----------



## TripDog (May 1, 2012)

Thank u all for ur responses. It's great to find a place of fellow dog lovers and it's very healing to share all the pix and memories of our lost friend.


----------

